# ISPConfig 3 + Dovecot + Squirrelmail + Sieve



## Chriss (13. Mai 2010)

Servus Com!

Ich hab da nen dickes Problem, an dem ich nun scho seit 3 Tagen verzweifel und nun brauch ich doch mal Hilfe.

Konstellation wie im Betreff, nur, dass ich die sieve-Filter ums verrecken nicht zum laufen bring.

Fangen wir mal an:

Mein System: VServer, Debian 5 (Lenny)

Sieve nach folgendem Howto eingerichtet (ausser dem letzten Punkt, da SysCP spezifisch)

http://neunzehn83.de/blog/2009/12/07/sieve-mailfilter-unter-debian-lenny-mit-syscp-und-dovecot/

Fehlermeldung in *Squirrelmail* nach Klick auf "Filter":



> Konnte den timsieved-Prozess auf Ihrem IMAP-Server nicht erreichen  localhost:2000.
> Bitte kontaktieren Sie Ihren Administrator.


*

/etc/var/mail.log:*



> dovecot: auth-worker(default): sql(christian@media-novus.de,127.0.0.1): Password query failed: Unknown column 'disablemanagesieve' in 'where clause'
> dovecot: managesieve-login: Disconnected: user=<meine@adresse.de>, method=LOGIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, TLS


Auszug */etc/squirrelmail/avelsieve-config.php*:



> global $sieve_preferred_sasl_mech;
> $sieve_preferred_sasl_mech = 'PLAIN LOGIN DIGEST-MD5 CRYPT';


Auszug */etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf*:



> driver = mysql
> connect = host=localhost dbname=dbispconfig user=ispconfig password=********************
> default_pass_scheme = CRYPT
> 
> ...


Auszug */etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf*: (wie im HowTo)



> protocols = imap imaps pop3 pop3s managesieve
> [...]
> mail_plugins = sieve


sieve scheint auch zu *"horchen"*:



> telnet localhost 2000
> Trying 127.0.0.1...
> Connected to localhost.localdomain.
> Escape character is '^]'.
> ...


Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende  Wer kann, mag, wird mir helfen?

Gruß und Dank im Voraus,

Chris


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2010)

1) Welche ISPConfig Version?
2) Hast Du Dich bei der Installation exakt and das ISPConfig Dovecot Tutorial gehalten, das im docs folder des ispconfig tar.gz ist?


----------



## Chriss (13. Mai 2010)

1) ISPConfig 3.0.2.1
2) Nach dieser Doku: http://wiki.nixhelp.de/howto/ispconfig3-megainstall

Tante Edit: Nochmal quer gelesen, die Doku im /docs Folder geht genau so wie mein Tutorial vor.


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass Du einen neuen Dienst hinzugefügt hast, für den es kein Feld zum aktivieren und deaktivieren in der DB Gibt. Es gibt da zwei Lösungen:

a) Du entfernst den letzten Teil der User und password query "AND disable%Ls = 'n'" Nachteil: Du kannst mailkonten nicht mehr daktivieren.

b) Du fügst ein Feld disablemanagesieve mit Wert 'n' in der mail_user Tabelle hinzu. Nachteil: Dann kannst Du aber ISPConfig in Zukunft nicht mehr updaten, da die Tabellenstruktur nicht mehr passt.

Ich denke ich würde Dir zu a) raten.


----------



## Chriss (14. Mai 2010)

> daktivieren.


dEaktivieren oder Aktivieren? Bzw. soll das heißen, ich kann via ISPConfig-Webfrontend keine Mailkonten mehr anlegen?

So oder so schon mal vielen Dank, werds gleich mal testen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2010)

> dEaktivieren oder Aktivieren?


daktivieren.



> Bzw. soll das heißen, ich kann via ISPConfig-Webfrontend keine  Mailkonten mehr anlegen?


Nein, damit hat das nichts zu tun. Es sind lediglich die Checkboxen zum deaktivieren von pop3 und imap ohne Funktion.


----------



## Chriss (14. Mai 2010)

Hmmmm....leider nein, bei beiden Ansätzen:

/var/log/mail.log:



> dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<christian@media-novus.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
> dovecot: IMAP(christian@media-novus.de): Disconnected: Logged out
> dovecot: managesieve-login: Disconnected: rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, TLS


Aber weiterhin in Squirrelmail:



> Konnte den timsieved-Prozess auf Ihrem IMAP-Server nicht erreichen   localhost:2000.
> Bitte kontaktieren Sie Ihren Administrator.


----------



## Chriss (17. Mai 2010)

Ich erlaube mir nach 3 Tagen unverschämterweise einen Push...nage nämlich immer noch am selben Problem und hab scho keine Haare mehr aufm Kopp...


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, Ich verwende managesieve nicht und weiß auch nicht ob das schon mal jemand mit ISPConfig getestet hat.


----------



## antares (18. Jan. 2011)

*ISPConfig + Horde + Dovecot*

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Horde. Server ist Debian Lenny, ISPConfig 3 und Horde aus den Debian Sourcen.

Wenn ich nun in Horde / Ingo eine Filterregel bearbeite bekomme ich auch die Fehlermeldung in mail.info


```
dovecot: auth-worker(default): sql(ich@meinedomain.de,meine_ip):
 Password query failed: Unknown column 'disablemanagesieve' in 'where clause'
```
Es wäre schön, wenn vielleicht in einem ISPConfig update die Tabellen dahingehen upgedated werden könnten bzw. ISPConfig das irgendwie unterstützt. Horde ist nämlich eine wenigstens halbwegs funktionierende Alternative zu kommerziellen Angeboten ala Google Mail/Calendar, ...


----------



## FlobbyDisk (18. Apr. 2011)

Hi,

hatte das Problem mit disablesieve auch, habe ispconfig 3 mit lenny und dovecot 1.2 aus den backports eingesetzt. das anpassen der dovecot-sql.conf hat bei mir funktioniert, lief ca ein halbes jahr mit dem backport problemlos, 

habe jetzt den server mit squeeze neu aufgesetzt, da ist dovecot 1.2 mit dabei, auch heir wieder dovecot-sql.conf angepasst 

wäre schön wenn neue ispconfig versionen mit einer erweiterten user tabelle daherkommen würden...

mFg
FlO


----------

